# Racing in the New Year!



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Along with the dawning of the New Year, today Quakertown Raceway saw it's first HO racing action on the new MaxTrax 6x20 road course. 








Since this was a short-notice event, two easy classes were to be held, and first up would be driver's choice of Johnny Lightning or Auto World T-Jets. Ten racers lined up for the start of this single round-robin event, ready to swap paint in the three-minute heats. Bill Jr. was in top form, as was his car, finishing first and fastest in five of his six segments. Bud G., myself, and Chad W. put up a good fight but were no match for Bill's speed and consistency. It was also a bit of a suprise to note that for all the good reviews about the new Auto World chassis (and they are good), they could not come close to their JL predecesors which easily took the top four positions. After the smoke cleared, the final results were:

Bill Jr. : 105
Bud G.: 99
Gene S.: 97
Chad W.: 95
Bill T.: 89.6
Dreamer: 89.1
Nathan: 87
Dave C.: 86.10
Bill Sr.: 86.9
Troy G.: 82

After some practice time and a pizza suprise for the gang by my better half (Thanks Jen!), it was on to the second race. This time it was going to be a little faster, keeping the same mixed manufacturer theme but stepping up to the X-Traction chassis. Early on it looked to be an easy victory for either Scott D. or Troy G. as both were way out in front throughout their segments, but lurking in the shadows were the dynamic duo from the first race, Bill Jr. and Bud G. After a bad first heat with only a fourth place finish, Bud really put it to the boards, blazing past the competition to a well deserved victory. The final results for this one were:

Bud G.: 146
Bill Jr.: 140
Scott D.: 136
Troy G.: 130
Chad W.: 128
Dreamer: 127
Nathan: 121
Bill Sr.: 119
Gene: 108
Dave C.: 99
Travis S: 95

All in all it was a fun first outting for the new shop. The track was great and the race management software was flawless. It really was nice to see all the hard work that went into the place develop into a day like today. I'd like to thank everyone who came on short notice, you are all a great group of racers and I hope the first event in the new shop was a good one for you. Many of you deserve a round of applause and many, many thanks as well for the efforts you put into helping this become a reality, this truly will be the place to race in our area!

Congrats to all the winners, and stay tuned for the next fun-filled event at Quakertown Raceway!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Gene, you should edit the standings you have above and list the cars used in the races. 

Also what's the other BB you had mentioned here?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Did someone tamper with the Almighty Dreamers cars? I'm sure he should have won, LOL.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

dlw, Bill T. took a new AW GTO to fifth place, the car has a ton of potential as do most of them. Bill Sr. had an AW Bowtie Corvette that was a handful, he routinely places in the top but could not come close with that particular car. I noted that during practice, a few other AW cars got boxed in favor of JL cars as more JL's were being warmed up. Same was true for the XT's, in fact I believe by the time the call came to line up all AW cars were shelved in favor of JL's or MagnaTractions. Well, except for yours truly, the dimwit who put away a screaming R1 Mustang and grabbed an AW Challenger instead. Ironically, it was the Mustang that got a lot of people scrambling to their boxes for older JL cars during practice, it really is a head-turning car...has that sweet whistling sound like an inline car going around the track, virtually no gear noise at all. Today we got wheelszk's new Camaro XT real close in lap times, though. 

Ed, we have to give Dreamer a break, he never gets to actually race at the other place. His Batmobile wasn't too shabby.

 

Oh yeah...dlw my own board is horacingworld.com


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

Love the track! Glad to hear everyone had fun. :thumbsup:


----------

